# Burl Cleanup



## SabertoothBunny (Mar 14, 2022)

Wasn't really sure where else to put this so I am dropping this question here: how do you clean the bark off of burls?

II have some cherry burls that need the bark cleaned off and I have not done this before. So basically I am seeking input on the most effective way to do that. Any help and advise appreciated.

I am not looking to sell or part with any of it right this moment. This a learning moment and and seeking knowledge. Thank you in advance to anyone who can offer me some guidance in this.


----------



## Joebobber (Mar 14, 2022)

My wife usually just cuts it off with the bandsaw when squaring it up. If any pieces are big enough to keep to cast she uses a screwdriver or dremel to get it off.


----------



## RobS (Mar 14, 2022)

pressure washer, is another choice.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Mar 14, 2022)

I pop off what is loose and leave the rest until after I process it. At that point it is typically easier to remove if you want it off. Some have expressed the wood dries “better” with the bark off but I have not been able to tell the difference.


----------

